# Video



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anybody has uploaded a video of the new Virgin Tivo box interface anywhere at all? Would like to see it in action in video form after only having still images to look at for the past few months.

Thanks


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

I did one earlier, not the most exciting but it's still TiVo goodness!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Not like that - like this:


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

big_dirk said:


> I did one earlier, not the most exciting but it's still TiVo goodness!


Ah, thanks for that! Cheers!   Slightly baffled by the way 'Apps & Games' has a sub-menu of just 'Apps & Games', why not just make it a direct link? Anyhoo, it has just made me more excited at the prospect of getting this, if only to get rid of the ghastly EPG I've had to put up with for 9 years this Autumn!

Edit: Also, why does the Discovery bar have seemingly made-up logos for Jeremy Kyle and Teletubbies? Why not use the real ones? How strange.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Ah, thanks for that! Cheers!   Slightly baffled by the way 'Apps & Games' has a sub-menu of just 'Apps & Games', why not just make it a direct link? Anyhoo, it has just made me more excited at the prospect of getting this, if only to get rid of the ghastly EPG I've had to put up with for 9 years this Autumn!
> 
> Edit: Also, why does the Discovery bar have seemingly made-up logos for Jeremy Kyle and Teletubbies? Why not use the real ones? How strange.


yes I wondered that too, to me, it has a feel of not being quite finished.

I didn't know they weren't the real logos for the shows on the top bar, bit odd if they're not I'd agree?! Presumably they just got a select few designs made for some popular programs.

One disappointment to me is the speed of the navigation, it doesn't give a great feeling of speed this box i'm afraid


----------

